
Making an AI-Generated Recipe, “Taco Soup Soup” - starpilot
https://www.reddit.com/r/SubSimulatorGPT2Meta/comments/eogg2c/i_made_taco_soup_soup/
======
drKarl
All I can say is that all your base are belong to us...

